# Input from tall folks on work table height issues



## aladeg (Dec 4, 2014)

Hired a new chef who is 6'2" and his primary work station is too low for comfort. Any recommendations on how to provide a safe/stable raised platform? The particular station has a built-in sink so while not impossible, not quick & easy to increase leg height. Figured I'd reach out to see if anybody has a solution that has worked for them. Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup.

Get a riser for his cutting board.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

If there is enough room, get him a flat top bar stool to lean against. If there isn't enough room for a stool, place bricks under the legs of the table. If the table has wheels, use the bricks that have the 3 three holes in the center and cradle the wheel in the center hole so the table won't move. You'll give up the mobility of the work surface, but, you'll save yourself from a disability claim.


----------



## aladeg (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you!
Took getting the right search term- I knew there had to be something like that but darned if I could find it.



foodpump said:


> Yup.
> 
> Get a riser for his cutting board.


----------

